# What brand of skid steer bucket is recommended



## Jasper304 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a 96" - 101" skid steer snow bucket, and I am curious what others have that they would recommend. Virnig heavy duty bucket is what I'm leaning towards, but the price difference between them and what is offered on ebay is near 1600.00 . Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I drive past Virnig's shop a couple times a week. A couple years ago I bought one of their V plows and it was really well built. I wouldn't hesitate to run any of their attachments.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought a loflin snow/mulch bucket. Holding up well after 6 years. Little rusty because I use it to load salt.Only paid 850$, probably higher now.http://www.loflinfabrication.com/products.htm


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

I would suggest Virnig without hesitation. I spent 25+ years in the skid steer loader attachment industry and at one time sold Virnig Attachments through my company. Excellent products at very fair prices. You might be able to find something less expensive but you won't find a better value than Virnig Attachments. (I no longer have any ties with the company so I have nothing to gain by recommending them).


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Berlon & Virnig both make a good skid steer bucket.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

We have been very happy with our 100" Bobcat brand snow bucket. It amazes me how many other uses we have found for it other than snow. For that matter I can't begin to say how impressed I've been with all of the bobcat attachments I own. 17 attachments, 8 of them are Bobcat brand


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.highrockskidsteerattachments.com

We just bought an 80" Snow bucket from these guys. $980 Shipped to CT. Really well built bucket.


----------

